
Copyright, Antitrust, and Disney's Monopoly - fourthark
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/copyright-antitrust-and-disneys-monopoly
======
brodouevencode
I only took a few econ courses in college and can see the basis for breaking
up Disney according to the author is wildly exaggerated. This post smacks more
of modern-day partisanship than actual copyright law.

